
Aereo sues CBS to preempt deluge of copyright suits - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/05/aereo-sues-cbs-to-preempt-deluge-of-copyright-suits/
======
jamesbritt
What's the value in submitting another version of this same story?

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5663187>

